# Lounge W chillout, Al Barsha - 1 Feb 2011 8pm



## newbie913 (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi guys,

Hope everyone is ready for the first shisha event of the year 

We will be meeting at Lounge W, Al Barsha, Sheikh Zayed road next to IBIS hotel at 8pm on Tuesday 1st February 2011.

Directions – please check out http://www.bitwize.me/web/loungeW/r03/loungeW_map.pdf and download the map. From MOE go in the service road under the metro track towards Jebel Ali. 700 M after Sharaf DG Metro station, you will see Lounge W on the left hand side, two buildings after IBIS Al Barsha Hotel.

Phone: 04-3990882

Looking forward to meeting you all 

Please confirm attendance below, thanks.


----------

